# Jetzt will ich auch!



## Ida17 (30. Juli 2015)

Moin moin und Hallo!

Ich habe mich bislang noch gar nicht richtig vorgestellt, euch aber schon mit Fragen bombadiert 

Mein Name ist Ida und ich bin gelernte Industriekauffrau.
Seit Anfang des Jahres bin ich Herr über einen großen Garten geworden und konnte mir endlich den Wunsch vom Teich erfüllen. Hacke, Schüppe, 1-2-3 ging es auch Anfang März los, hätte ich doch nur den Bagger genommen um mich durch den Schutt zu fräsen  
Nach 5 Wochen alleine mit Spitzhacke war ich dann endlich fertig, auch mit den Nerven, und konnte die Folie verlegen. Zum Glück hatte ich da eifrige Helfer, doch wer stand in dem erfrischend 7-Grad kaltem Brunnenwasser und glättete die Folie? Ich! 
Schade, dass ich erst danach dieses Forum entdeckt habe, aber man sucht ja erst Rat wenn nichts anderes mehr geht. Anfangs habe ich natürlich gesagt "Goldfische? Ne, die hat doch jeder! Und Kois schon mal gar nicht, die sind doof und werden nur vom __ Reiher gefressen". Da ich sehr nahe an den Ruhrauen wohne, kommen tatsächlich oft Reiher vorbei und klauen sich die Nachbarsfische und da dachte ich mir unauffällige Tiere sind am besten. Aber was soll ich sagen? Kaum sieht man die schönen Tiere beim Züchter ist es auch um einen geschehen  
Nachdem ich mit Filter, Pumpe und vielen unterschiedlichen Pflanzen das "Wasserloch" aufgerüstet und die Wochen abgewartet hatte, kamen die ersten Fische rein. Nasen und Rotfedern. 2 Nasen hatten es nicht geschafft, aber ob es der Stress auf die Umstellung gewesen oder das Tier schon beim Züchter erkrankt war konnte man mir nicht sagen. Der Rasselbande scheint jedenfalls alles zu gefallen, was ich an losen Pflanzen wie der __ Wasserpest in den Teich versuche einzupflanzen. Kaum ist es drin, wird es vertilgt! Saubande! 
Aber schlagt mich nun, da fahre ich nur um mir die Schönen anzugucken zu einem Koizüchter und was war...? 
Ich kam mit 7 kleinen Kois im Beschlag zurück nach Hause. Es sind keine Japan-Kois und jeder hat eine andere Farbe, von ganz dunkel mit goldgelben Flecken bis hin zum weißen mit zwei orangen Abzeichen an Kopf und Rumpf. Sehr schöne Tiere die nun unter ständiger Beoachtung stehen, also in dem Sinne dass ich ihr Verhalten protokolliere. Ich stehe keine 8 Stunden am Teich und mach die Fische bekloppt, so nicht! 
Tja, da ich nun durch dieses Forum gewandert bin, bin ich ich zu dem Schluss gekommen den Teich definitiv und koste es was es wolle zu erweitern! Nächstes Jahr sollen ca. 12-15000l dazu kommen oder mehr, je nachdem wie weit ich mit der Spitzhacke wieder komme.
Ich hab zu viel Freizeit 

Anbei kommen selbstverständlich Bilder und ich bin dankbar für jeden Tipp. Gerade bei der Teicherweiterung bin ich noch nicht ganz schlüssig was die Umsetzung angeht, aber Gut Ding will Weile haben, der Winter wird als Planungsphase ausreichen. Ihr habt mich infiziert!


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2015)

Hihihi - herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Ida17 (30. Juli 2015)

Danke!


----------



## wander-falke (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo und Willkommen Ida,



Ida17 schrieb:


> bei der Teicherweiterung bin ich noch nicht ganz schlüssig was die Umsetzung angeht,


..... also du hast viel Freizeit, so dass die Umsetzung eigentlich doch kein Problem darstellen sollte.

Und die Entscheidung darüber, was du demnächst im Garten haben wirst, hast du ja schon beim Koizüchter getroffen.

Alles andere ergibt sich aus dem lesen, lernen, verstehen abwägen der einzelnen Themen um dann zu.
Noch Fragen ? 

Dann stell sie einfach


----------



## krallowa (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,

schön, schön und bei der Erweiterung immer etwas großzügiger planen.
Ansonsten wirst du jedes Jahr über eine "kleine" Erweiterung nachdenken.
Gerade wenn du 7 Kois plus weitere Fische im Teich großziehen willst, hier wären Fotos interessant, vor allem die Entwicklung der Kleinen.
Immer Fragen stellen auch wenn sie noch so banal erscheinen, manch Info hier kann viel Geld und Zeit sparen.
Komme auch aus`m "Pott".
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Tanja (31. Juli 2015)

Her Ida.....ich finde dein Teich ist sehr schön geworden. Haste super gemacht


----------



## Ida17 (31. Juli 2015)

Danke Tanja und Ralf! 
War auch eine mordsmäßige Arbeit, aber das muss ich hier ja keinem erzählen  
Sobald das Wasser klarer geworden ist (hatte in einem anderen Thread bereits geschrieben, dass zurzeit bei mir ein Bakteriensterben herrscht) mache ich Bilder von den noch! kleinen Kois. 
In dem Garten ist definitiv noch zu viel Rasen den man mähen muss, also fott damit!


----------



## Runrig367 (31. Juli 2015)

Kompliment, Ida! 
Gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Da sehe ich wieder, das ich an meinem neuen Teich noch viel Arbeit habe...


----------



## Sascha696 (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ida, sieht sehr schön und gemütlich aus. 
Auf dem ersten Bild mit der Folie sieht der Garten recht Großzügig aus. 
Da wäre doch dann genug platz für einen Großen Teich.. Minibagger bekommt man auch an fast jeder ecke..


----------



## Ida17 (31. Juli 2015)

Danke danke, ach herjeh ich werd gleich rot  
Als Handwerkstochter hat man seine Connections, aber noch bin ich jung und schippe mir die Kuhle 
Ich dachte da an eine Verbindung von 1 1/2 Metern Länge und Breite, ca. 40-50cm tief zum Gründeln und dann ein weiteres Becken mit 1,60m tief und 3 x 4m im Maß. Komm ich ohne weitere Flachzonen auf ca. zusätzliche 20000 Liter. 
Wäre nicht schlecht für die guten Tierchen


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2015)

Ida, und wenn es Deinen Fischen gefällt, brauchst Du nie wieder welche zu kaufen 
Für die Vermehrung sorgen die dann ganz alleine. 
Ich habe dieses Jahr grade 50 Koi verschenkt, und 20 noch selber behalten, weil sie sooooo schön waren.


----------



## Ida17 (1. Aug. 2015)

Vielleicht brauche ich doch noch einen Sonnenbarsch, ich habe zudem etliche kleine Fische die frisch geschlüpft sind und ein paar die ca 4cm schon messen. Leider sind die total unfotogen, trotzdem tippe ich auf eingeschleppte Goldfische  
Ich habe gerade versucht die Kois zu knipsen, naja das war nicht so der Burner


----------



## Ida17 (1. Aug. 2015)

Die Sicht + Sonne ist miserabel...


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2015)

Ida, mach Dir nichts draus, ich krieg das auch nie hin


----------



## Ida17 (3. Aug. 2015)

Tach zusammen! 

Näher komm ich an die Lieben nicht dran, sonst brauche ich eine Taucherbrille 
Aber da dachte ich mir doch, ich hätte das Thema endlich ausgemerzt und was sehe ich da?? Schon wieder Kriebelmücken!


----------



## Ida17 (8. Sep. 2015)

So kleines Update:

Die Koi wachsen und gedeihen, wäre ja auch plöt wenn nicht! 
Bilder folgen heute Abend oder morgen Nachmittag, wenn die Jungs sich zeigen.
Die Kriebelmücken machen mir zu schaffen, kaum ist es gutes Wetter sitzen die wieder auf den Bachlaufsteinen.
Ist dies eigentlich ein Zeichen für gute oder schlechte Wasserqualität? 
Ich möchte Anfang nächsten Jahres den Bachlauf komplett umgestalten, weil mir die Viecher auf die Nerven gehen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich dennoch aus dem jetztigen Lauf eine schöne Bachlandschaft zaubern kann? Ich hab da ehrlich gesagt ein Brett vor'm Kopp!


----------



## Ida17 (9. Sep. 2015)

Soo, die Bilder. Heute den ersten Frosch gesichtet


----------



## Petta (9. Sep. 2015)

wo isser denn


----------



## Ida17 (10. Sep. 2015)

Achso, Mr. Frog! Der war so schnell, den bekam ich nicht mehr unter die Linse. Heute ist Gartenarbeit angesagt, vielleicht zeigt er sich noch mal dann kann ich ihn knipsen


----------



## Ida17 (11. Sep. 2015)

Da ist er/sie tatsächlich wieder


----------



## Ida17 (7. Okt. 2015)

Tach allerseits!

Der Herbst rückt dem Teich zuleibe, der erste Herbstschnitt ist getan und die Wassertemperatur hält sich bei bescheidenen 14°C.
Anbei befindet sich eine kleine Skizze vom groben Umriss des Teichprojektes 2016/17, mir stellen sich jedoch einige Fragen und ich hoffe hier auf die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen zu treffen, das gibt dem ganzen den richtigen Thrill! 

1. Da ich auf den Koi gekommen bin, wird der Teich wie erwähnt erweitert, momentan sind es ca. 40.000l die sich zusätzlich realisieren lassen.
Für 10 Koi (Bestandserweiterung?), sollte es reichen? Es sollen schon steilere Wände werden, damit man auch wirklich mehr Volumen schafft!
2. Auf der Skizze etwas schräg eingezeichnet, aber es soll eine optische Trennung zwischen beiden Teichen geben mittels z.b. eines Holzsteges, umrandet mit __ Schilf.
Ich habe einige Tipps bekommen, dass es besser wäre die Koi von den anderen Fischen gänzlich zu trennen und auch keine Pflanzen in den Neubau zu setzen, warum? 
3. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, zu Punkt 2. wenn wahr, den Neubau dennoch so natürlich wie es nur geht zu gestalten? Pflanzenfilter vielleicht inklusive? 
Mir ist bewusst, dass selbst 10 Koi ziemlich viel Dreck machen, aber ich, und mein Freund schon gar nicht, möchte keine Filterlandschaft im Garten haben.

Fazit: Wie lässt sich ein Teich mit Koi (kein Koiteich!) ohne "Wahnsinns-Plastik-Regentonnen-Filteranlage + Hochleistungspumpe mit gefühlten 500W und höher" in einen natürliche Wasserlandschaft integrieren? 

Falls auf der Skizze nicht ganz zu erkennen, die Maße wären:

- 5m und 6m Länge, 4m Breite, 2m Tiefe, ringsrum ist nur Wiese und halt die Gartenbegrenzung zum Nachbarn.

Schon mal Danke im Voraus! 


Ps: Die Fragen gehören doch in diesen Thread oder??


----------



## wander-falke (7. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Ida,

Natürlich gehören Fragen hier rein, ist doch "DEIN" Fred 



wander-falke schrieb:


> die Entscheidung darüber, was du demnächst im Garten haben wirst, hast du ja schon beim Koizüchter getroffen.



Wenn du deine Fische noch 2m unter der Wasseroberfläche sehen willst, dann musst du dich mit der Klarwasserfraktion kurzschließen und eine HighTech Filteranlage installieren. (Die man auch in deinem Garten unter der Terasse verstecken kann (Stichwort Filterkeller).. und dann bist du schon in Schwerkraft und kannst die 500W Pumpe vergessen)
_*Die HighTech Filteranlagen haben nur einen Zweck,..... - ich will die Fische sehen.*_
Ob die Tiere sich in kristallklaren Wasser "artgerecht" fühlen ist ein anderes Thema.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Fazit: Wie lässt sich ein Teich mit Koi (kein Koiteich!) ohne "Wahnsinns-Plastik-Regentonnen-Filteranlage + Hochleistungspumpe mit gefühlten 500W und höher" in einen natürliche Wasserlandschaft integrieren?



Ja

Der Koi ist ein Karpfen. und Karpfen gründeln nun mal.
Also gedeihen sie auch in deinem Naturteich recht gut. Auch wenn er Algengrün ist

Wenn du also akzeptierst, deine Fische erst 10cm unter der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen, dann reicht ein ausreichend dimensionierter Pflanzfilter, Filtergraben, Bodenfilter etc......( und mit einem Luftheber wird das Wasser umgewälzt )

_Außerdem hat der auch noch folgende Vorteile; du _​

_sparst Energie und _
_schredderst kein Kleingetier, und _
_hast kein strom im Wasser, und _
_und so fort......_

Ob dein Wasser klar ist und bleibt, das zeigt der Besatz an Fischen, die Größe deines Pflanzen-/Bodenfilters und die Zeit.

Entweder, Oder 

Ich bin sicher, hier dümpeln viele Koibesitzer im Forum, deren Fische im trüben Naturteich schwimmen, sich aber nicht trauen zu sagen dass die Tiere in einer trüben Suppe, ohne aufwändige Filteranlage leben......


z.B mein Schema











grüßle
Andreas


----------



## Zacky (7. Okt. 2015)

Eine Filteranlage an sich ist schon sinnvoll. Über die Größe und den technischen Sachstand einer solchen Anlage kann man reden. Es muss nicht immer High-End sein, sollte aber dann auf deine/eure Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sein bzw. solltest Du/solltet ihr Euch mit dem Ergebnis arrangieren.

Pflanzen in einem Teich mit Koi geht schon, jedoch sollte man wissen, dass sie gerne die Pflanzen anknabbern, gänzlich auffuttern oder halt ausgraben. Dies alles macht natürlich wiederum etwas mehr Dreck, der aus dem Teich gefiltert werden sollte. Ich habe meine Pflanzenzone direkt im Teich, diesen Bereich aber baulich etwas abgegrenzt. Die kleineren Koi gehen da trotzdem rein, haben mir aber noch nichts wirklich ausgebuddelt. Die Unterwasserpflanzen - Tannenwedel, __ Laichkraut und Co. - hingegen, haben keine Chance. Sie standen auch in 50-70 cm Tiefe, wo die Jungs & Mädels halt einfach dran kamen.


----------



## Ida17 (8. Okt. 2015)

Moin Andreas, moin Zacky!

Danke für die raschen Antworten, dass ich dennoch Pflanzen einsetzen kann beruhigt mich, ich würde sie auch baulich trennen 
Bislang haben mir weder die Koi noch die Rotfedern die Pflanzen ausgebuddelt obwohl mit 20cm sind sie ja schon nicht mehr soo klein 
Was ich auch noch gehört habe ist, dass Pflanzen viele Bakterien mitsichbringen (klar, durch eingeschlepptes Viehzeug wie __ Schnecken oder Goldfische )
mit denen die Koi nicht zurecht kommen, im schlimmsten Fall. Ist da etwas dran, können Pflanzen selbst nach vielen Monaten noch den Koi Schaden zufügen? Ich werde daraus nicht schlau.
Ich habe mir hier schon diverse "Freds" durchgelesen zum Thema Filterbau, Schwerkraftfilter, Luftheber etc.
Da hätte ich wohl in Physik besser aufpassen müssen... Mein Druckfilter arbeitet trotz der Fische sehr gut, mit den vielen Pflanzen würde ich behaupten ist es ein eingespieltes "Team", das Wasser ist bis 1,30m super klar, ich könnte die Schnecken auf dem Grund zählen. Regelmäßige Wasserproben bei meinem Fachmann des Vetrauens lassen sogar ihn staunen  naja... ist ja immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, aber er hat mir noch nie Chemikalien und sonstiges Zeug angedreht, das gehöre seiner Meinung nach nicht in den Teich!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich habe keine Probleme damit, dass das Wasser trüb sein kann. Umso besser, dann hat der __ Reiher nicht sofort geschnallt was im Teich abgeht 
Statt unter der Terrasse einen Filterkeller auszuschachten, geht das auch in unmittelbarer Teichnähe zum Nachbarn?



wander-falke schrieb:


> die Größe deines Pflanzen-/Bodenfilters und die Zeit.



Wie sieht ein Bodenfilter genau aus? Kann man den mit Teichfolie kombinieren oder muss man dann schon Beton/GFK verwenden?


----------



## wander-falke (8. Okt. 2015)

Hallo IDA;



Ida17 schrieb:


> muss man dann schon Beton/GFK verwenden?



Das Prinzip ist maßgebend, nicht das Material.
Will heißen ich bin nun man ein GFK Liebhaber, da ich damit endlos und faltenlos "modellieren" kann und auch nachträglich Änderungen vornehmen kann.
_Ehrlich? Mein einzigster Folienteich war ein alter Plastiksack vom Rindenmulch den ich mal gebaut habe._
_Danach kamen nur GFK Teiche._​

Hier im Forum findest du sicher unter den Fachbeiträgen etwas zu Bodenfiltern, oder Pflanzenfiltern und deren Aufbau. Andernfalls auch mal Tante Gockel fragen.
... oder es meldet sich mal ein User mit aktivem Bodenfilter....
_(meiner ist ja noch im Bau)_



Ida17 schrieb:


> geht das auch in unmittelbarer Teichnähe zum Nachbarn?



... sicher, warum nicht ? Mir ist kein Gesetz bekannt das dies verbietet. Musst halt nur gucken dass im falle eines Überlaufes das Wasser bei dir bleibt.
Ich bin 1m von der Grenze weg um zumindest "Wartungsarbeiten" durchführen zu können.
Wenn du allerdings Stress mit dem Nachbarn hast, dann sind Koniferen die erste Wahl. __ Immergrün und dicht. 

Zu Kois und deren (womöglich durch Überzüchtung) Anfälligkeit gegen Bakterien,kann ich nix sagen, ich hab keine.


----------



## fiseloer (8. Okt. 2015)

Liebe Ida,

ich befürchte schlimmes. Offensichtlich bist Du vom Koikichi-Virus infiziert und so etwas ist leider nicht heilbar.
Wenn Du jetzt wirklich schon wieder die Schaufel in die Hand nehmen willst, mach Dich auf was gefasst.

Koi (Karpfen) brauchen nicht unbedingt glasklares Wasser, was sie aber brauchen sind gute Wasserwerte.
Um die zu gewährleisten ist eine ordentliche Filterung zwingend erforderlich. Sie werden nicht umsonst auch Wasserschweine genannt, weil sie einen Haufen Dreck machen.

Man sollte doch einiges beachten um ihnen einen ordentlichen Lebensraum zur Verfügung zu stellen. Das muss nicht zwingend zig tausend Euro Kosten.

Schau Dir in den nächsten Wochen mal einige Teiche von Koihaltern an, sammle Meinungen und Erfahrungen und entscheide am Ende, was für Dich das Richtige ist.

Ich bin gerne bereit, Dir meinen Teich zu zeigen und bei einer Tasse Kaffee ein wenig zu fachsimpeln.

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## mitch (8. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Ida,

du kannst ja den neuen Teich separat bauen und mit sowas



 mit dem "alten" verbinden. 



Die Fische haben es auch raus wie das Ding funktioniert 




das sind übrigens 4 x 5 x 1,5 m




Ein bisschen Filterkram solltest du schon einplanen - da ist ein Filterkeller neben dem Teich schon ganz praktisch



  [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-09-13__18-49-52_d71_6445_dxo-jpg.153517/']
	
[/URL]


schau dir doch einfach mal _kurz_ meine Teichgeschichte an


----------



## wander-falke (9. Okt. 2015)

Hallo IDA, 
schau mal bei @Wie_der_Eisbaer  in die Bilder, da ist ein Planzfilter in Filoe, ohne Beton an der Nachbarsgrenze.
Vielleicht trifft das dein Geschmack........

 Grüßle
Andreas


----------



## Ida17 (9. Okt. 2015)

Moinsen ihr Lieben! 

Wenn ich mir das so recht überlege, könnte ich jetzt den Spaten in die Hand nehmen und... Nun ja, was man nicht alles so anfangen könnte, aber da hift erst einmal ein bisschen Quengelei weiter! 

@mitch: Ich bin sprachlos, darf ich mir die Idee "klauen"?! Das ist ja ein fabelhafter Trick und wenn die Dicken das raffen, ist ja alles gebont! 
Die behalt ich mir jedenfalls im Hinterkopf, sehr elegant gelöst, ich bin hin und weg!

@Andreas: Der Pflanzfilter und die Lufthebervariante, habe mir mal frecherweise deine Homepage angekückt , finden sich gerade auf Platz 1. der Optionen wieder, wie man den Koi ein gutes Heim schaffen kann. Wie gesagt möchte ich nicht allzu viel Strom verbraten, den meine "Wüstenschweine" fressen mir schon die Haare vom Kopf, bzw. möchte ich den Teich ja naturnah gestalten. Der Pflanzfilter lässt sich ähnlich am Zaun zum Nachbarn hin integrieren, allerdings müsste der Altteich ein wenig verrückt werden.
Das sollte kein Problem darstellen und wenn die Nachbarn überflutet sind, tja Pech gehabt! Wer so das Unkraut züchtet, dass ich meinen Rasen damit entrupfen muss, der hat es nicht anders verdient! (Gibt es auch bärbeißige Koi, ich nehme auch einen Killerwels?!)

@Klaus: Du hast recht, der unheilbare Koikichi hat mich getroffen, die Aussicht auf Genesung? Verschwindend gering! 
Wann gibt es das nächste Treffen, vielleicht mal hier im Pott?! Bier und Currywurst, da kann man doch nicht Nein zu sagen!


----------



## mitch (9. Okt. 2015)

Ida17 schrieb:


> darf ich mir die Idee "klauen"?!


ich hab da kein Problem damit - wir sind ja hier um uns inspirieren zu lassen


----------



## wander-falke (9. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Ida,

Danke für den 1.Platz                       

Guck ab was du kannst und versuche es so gut wie möglich deinen räumlichen und ästhetischen Anforderunge anzupassen.
Und nicht vergessen, Fragen, fragen, fragen. Es gibt keine dummen Fragen.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Okt. 2015)

Moinsen!

Ich habe mich ganz eindeutig in den LH und den Pflanzfilter verliebt!
 
Welche Größe ist denn da bei der Pumpe von Nöten? Sollte man z.b. eher eine AquaOxy von Oase nehmen oder den OxyTex? Was ist genau der Unterschied?


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2015)

Ich würde keine von Oase wählen. 
Schau doch mal in die entsprechenden LH- treads.
Dort gibt es genug Beispiele für Membranpumpen und auch wie die LH gebaut werden,  sowie welcher LH braucht welche Pumpenleistung.


----------



## wander-falke (14. Okt. 2015)

Stichwort Pflanzenfilter, 
so was könnte auch gehen ,........
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/507210/


----------



## Ida17 (14. Okt. 2015)

Kühl! Aber reicht so ein kleines Kästchen? Ich muss erst mal abschätzen wie ich an das Buddeln rangehe.
Zu viel Schotter ab 10cm, habe letzten Blumenzwiebeln eingepflanzt und brauchte den Spaten!  
Es sieht so aus als käme die Idee langsam an bei meinem Freund, nachdem wir am Wochenende Koi-Kücken waren und er gesehen hat wie GROSS die werden. So einen LH zu basteln scheint nicht allzu schwierig, gelesen hatte ich auch, dass man ihn nicht unbedingt den ganzen Tag laufen lassen muss sondern als unterstützende Funktion zur Filterung steuert? Zu plöt, ich habe die Internetseite nicht mehr im Kopf wo ich eine schöne Membranpume gesichtet habe: Pumpt idealerweise 3000L/Std. und verbraucht läppische 18W. Bei einer Teichgröße von ca. 40TL ausreichend? Jetziger Filter soll beibehalten werden, inklusive aller Pflanzen und die neuen die dazukommen.
 Apropos: Kann man an einen Druckfilter einen Vor-/Nachfilter als reinen Durchlauffilter anschließen?


----------



## Küstensegler (14. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Ida,

meinen LH nebst Pumpe siehst du hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/505555/
Meine Pumpe ist gebraucht gekauft. Suche einfach im Internet nach "Hailea Aco-9810".
Da findest du Bezugsquellen.
Der Bau des LH ist einfach, macht Spaß und kostet in meiner Ausführung keine 20 EUR.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Ida17 (20. Okt. 2015)

Moin moin ich mal wieder! 

Danke für den Link Carlo, die Hailea Aco sieht gut aus, gefällt mir!
Wenn man 2x die Aco-208 à 2100l/Std. einsetzen würde, sollte es doch reichen? Nun ja, die Pumpen kosten nicht die Welt, da könnte man ein wenig basteln. 
Es wird so oder so eine Fummelei werden den Teich auf Schwerkraft umzurüsten, da läuft bestimmt was schief 

Ich hatte diese Frage bestimmt schon mal gestellt, kann man einen Druckfilter nachrüsten? Wenn ja, wie und welche Pumpe braucht man dann? 
Beispielsweise könnte ich an meinen Druckfilter einen Vorfilter als reinen Durchlauffilter dransetzen? Hat eine 3000l Pumpe dann noch genug Kraft den Bachlauf von ca. 60cm Höhe zu überwinden oder wird es da kritisch? 
Da ich meinen Filter toll finde, möchte ich ihn auch weiterhin behalten.


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2015)

Dann müsstest du einen Schwerkraft -Vorfilter nehmen,  danach dann mit einer Pumpe in den Druckfilter.
Nur wird es mit 3000 Liter für BA und Skimmer auf Schwerkraft zu wenig. Da braucht es schon 10.000 Liter nur für den BA.


----------



## Ida17 (20. Okt. 2015)

Muss ich denn einen Skimmer haben?
Ähm... was ist BA? 
Oi, 10.000l ist ein Wort  ich glaube ich stelle es mir zu einfach vor


----------



## Zacky (20. Okt. 2015)

BA = Bodenablauf (meist für Schwerkraft-Ausführung in DN 110)

Der/die Aco-208 ist ein Kolbenkompressor und für einen Luftheber (LH) eher ungeeignet. Alternativ Aco-9810 oder andere, je nach (Leistungs-)Wunsch.


----------



## Ida17 (20. Okt. 2015)

@Zacky: okese das wusste ich nicht, aber mit dem Aco-9810 kann ich mich gut arrangieren! Aber beim Bodenablauf/filter kommt für mein Hirn nur GFK infrage. Kombination aus Folie und GFK ist nicht möglich oder? Säh wahrscheinlich auch ein bisschen plöt aus. An GFK komme ich ran kein Frage, was ich nur bedenklich finde, dass man danach nicht mehr so flexibel ist. Ich erstelle am Wochenende eine weitere Skizze und schieße Photos vom aktuellen Baugrund.


----------



## wander-falke (20. Okt. 2015)

Hä??????     





Ida17 schrieb:


> was ich nur bedenklich finde, dass man danach nicht mehr so flexibel ist.



gerade mit GFK bist du flexibel und dadurch ein Stückchen individuell. 
Guck dir meinen An und Umbau und meine Minigolfanlage an, und du weißt was ich meine.
Du solltest nur im Vorfeld einen Plan haben was du willst.


----------



## Ida17 (21. Okt. 2015)

Moinsen! 
Was ich mit nicht flexibel meinte war, dass ich wenn ich mir den ganzen Kram noch mal durch den Kopp gehen lasse und er mir nicht gefällt, doch ziemlich viel Arbeit habe den Teich erneut umzubauen. Folie kann man kleben, bei GFK stelle ich es mir komplizierter vor


----------



## Zacky (21. Okt. 2015)

Folie & Gfk in Kombination geht meines Wissens nach nicht miteinander. Der Vorteil bei evtl. Umbauten oder Änderungen liegt aber meiner Meinung nach bei Gfk, da Du hier besser ansetzen kannst, als bei Folie. Folien unterschiedlichen Alters miteinander zu verkleben, ist meist risikoreicher und beim Gfk schneidest Du an der Anschlussstelle auf, schleifst es an und laminierst drüber, was sich wiederum gut miteinander verbindet. Gfk ist häufig aber teurer als Folie und in der Verarbeitung etwas aufwändiger. Das sollte man wissen.


----------



## Ida17 (21. Okt. 2015)

Heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass ich meinen Teich komplett ausmisten und neu auskleiden muss? Sonst sieht es glaube ich schlecht aus mit Bodenablauf. Die Folie ist erst ein Jahr alt und ist keine aus PVC sondern Kautschuk, demnach nicht ganz preiswert gewesen


----------



## wander-falke (21. Okt. 2015)

Moin,

wenn du eine senkrechte Wand in einer GFK konstruktion hast, dann kannst du die Folie über Wasser genauso befestigen wie an einer Betonwand. (geschraubte Kappleiste )
Durchführungen unter Wasser , ebenfalls an einer senkrechten GFK Wand, lassen sich auch einfach realisieren. (Flansch , z.B für Bodenablauf habe ich den umgekehrten BA verwendet. Somit musst du nicht mehr unter die Folie)
Wenn du einen "echten" BA möchtest, dann musst du unter die Folie und kannst das Rohr direkt in eine GFK Konstruktion führen. 

Verkleben von GFK mit PVC Folie soll zwar gehen, da du aber zwei verschiedene Materialzustände hast (plastisch und elastisch) wird es auf Dauer nicht heben.
Deine EPDM Folie auf GFK kleben geht nicht.

Ja, wenn der GFK Teich steht, dann steht er. Aber du kannst an Ihm jederzeit erweitern oder reduzieren wie man an meiner derzeitigen Baustelle gesehen hat.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Okt. 2015)

Alternativ guck mal in meinen Thread hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichbauprojekt-2015.44798/
Ich plane auch anzubauen, ohne den alten Teich abzureißen. Die Verbindung wird über einen Kanal hergestellt.
Der User Mitch hat diese Variante bereits erfolgreich praktiziert. In seinem Bau-Thread findest du vll auch noch interessante Anregungen.


----------



## wander-falke (21. Okt. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Der User Mitch hat diese Variante bereits erfolgreich p


  war vor 20 Postings schon Thema

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Teich4You (21. Okt. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> war vor 20 Postings schon Thema
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil



Möp.


----------



## wander-falke (21. Okt. 2015)

@Teich4You     ....      




Doch nun wieder zum Thema bevor wir hier den Fred zerfleddern.

Ida, mach dir Gedanken wie dein Teich aussehen soll und welche Technikkomponenten darin enthalten sein sollen.
Dann versuchst du deinen Plan mit verschiedenen Materialien und Systemen durchzudenken. Vor- und Nachteile abwägen.

Dann gezielt Fragen stellen zu der einen oder anderen Komponente.

Ich bin jetzt schon lange genug hier und konnte feststellen, dass die Grundentscheidung vom Bauer selbst getroffen werden muss. 
Darauf können wir vom Forum mit Hilfestellung erst aufbauen helfen.

Also; 
GFK?, Folie? 
Schwerkraft?, gepumpt? 
LH? oder Teichpumpen
BA? UBA? Ziel-Saug (Naturagart lässt grüßen?)
Tonnenfilter?, Pflanzfilter?, Vorfilter?
Trommelfilter? , Spaltsieb, Bürsten, EBF

Und denke ja nicht über Rohrgrößen nach. Nimm einfach DN100


----------



## Ida17 (8. Dez. 2015)

Hallöchen Zusammen! 

Ich dachte mal ich melde mich zurück zur Front! 

Nachdem die kleine, nette Pfütze winterfest gemacht wurde und ich das Forum und mein Hirn durchstöbert habe, komme ich zu einer neuen Idee! 
Der "Anbau" an den Teich ist erst einmal verworfen, da der Rasen doch noch zu attraktiv erscheint *räusper* 
Aber mir ist in den Sinn gekommen einfach den bestehenden Teich zu vergrößern!  

Anbei befindet sich eine Skizze, leider etwas unscharf.
Der Plan ist wie folgt:

- Bachlauf weg, Teich hin = entspricht ca. 2m mehr Wasserfläche
- aus dem Teich ein Oval formen damit man auf ganzer Länge 4m Breite erreicht
- 2m tief auszugraben 
- in der Skizze pink eingezeichnet soll um den halben Teich herum ein *reiner* Planzbereich entstehen
- Pflanzbereich = Pflanzfilter

> ergibt für mich ohne die bepflanzte Zone eine Wassermenge von *48.000l*, eventuell ein paar Abzüge falls ich doch eine Stufe in den Teich integriere für z.b. __ Rohrkolben und/oder Seerosen 

Nun zum Technischen:

- EPDM-Folie: einschweißen lassen, nicht so verlegen! 
- aus dem Teich heraus soll die Pumpe das Wasser in den Filter und von dort aus in den Pflanzfilter pumpen (alternativ natürlich der Luftheber  ) 
- die Pflanzzone soll höher liegen als der Teich, so dass das Wasser rausplätschern kann für mehr Zirkulation
- Integration von mehreren Belüftersteinen
- Skimmer

Fragen:

1. funktioniert das so wie ich es mir vorstelle? D.h. die Filterung durch den Druckfilter als "Vorfilter" und dann ab damit in den Pflanzbereich oder erfinde ich so das Rad neu?!
2. Wie viele Skimmer und Belüftersteine brauche ich? 
3. Soll die Pflanzzone nur an einer Stelle zum Teich übergehen oder statt höher gelegen lieber direkt verbunden?

Für mich ist es, wenn das so funktioniert, eine tolle Alternative, da im Prinzip der vorhandene Teich "minimal" vergrößert wird, hauptsächlich halt in die Tiefe 
Bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten!


----------



## Ida17 (16. Dez. 2015)

Moinsen! 

Noch eine/zwei abstruse Frage(n): 

wie groß muss der Pflanzfilter sein damit man ohne weitere Technik 10-15 Koi problemlos halten kann?
Bin ich da schon gezwungen aufwendiger zu filtern, sprich Pflanzfilter reicht so oder so nicht?


----------



## Teich4You (16. Dez. 2015)

Moin. Für welchen Besatz und welche Mengen an Durchfluss ist dein Druck-Filter denn ausgelegt?


----------



## troll20 (16. Dez. 2015)

Moin Ida,
Ein Pflanzfilter kann nur unterstützende Hilfe für das Wassergleichgewicht beitragen jedoch keine richtige Filterung und entsprechende Wasserwechsel ersetzen, denn dafür sind unsere Gärten meist zu klein bzw der Fischbesatz zu groß. Ein entsprechender Filter setzt sich aus dem nötigen Durchfluss entsprechenden Vorfilter und ein dem Besatz angepasster Biofilter zusammen. Der Durchfluss richtet sich nach dem Volumen des Teichs und dem möglich anfallenden Grobschmutz welcher schnellst möglich aus dem System entfernt werden soll ohne in Lösung zu gehen. D.h. fällt relativ viel an Laub z.B. rein oder ist die Form des Teiches relativ Strömungs- ungünstig sollte der Durchfluss höher gewählt werden als bei einem Teich welcher optimierter ist.
Du siehst eine genaue Aussage wie groß der Filter sein muß ist schwer zu sagen, besonders wenn man die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht kennt. Da nützt es auch wenig wenn man mal für ein paar Minuten am Teich steht, den das Spiegelt selten das ganze Teichjahr wieder.
Von daher lautet meine Empfehlung immer noch: baut einen Filterkeller so groß wie möglich um mögliche Filtervergrößerungen im Nachgang leichter zu realisieren.
B.z.w. bei Gepumpten Filtern muss auch der entsprechende Platz eingeplant werden sowie die Pumpenleistung an die höhen angepasst werden.


----------



## mitch (16. Dez. 2015)

Ida17 schrieb:


> EPDM-Folie: einschweißen lassen



Hallo Ida,
ich denk die kann nur geklebt werden ?
PVC / PE / PP könnte man schweißen (lassen )


----------



## Ida17 (16. Dez. 2015)

Bedankt, das hilft schon weiter! 

Da der Teich in meinem Kopf ein Oval mit 6x4m und 2m tief ohne Ecken, Kanten, Verwirrungen und Irrungen usw. darstellen soll, glaube ich dass er doch strömungsgünstig wird  
Problem: Das mit dem Laub ist so eine Sache für sich... ich selbst habe keine Bäume aber die Nachbarn ringsrum. Mit dem zusätzlichen Nachteil, dass im Sommer der Teich mitunter mal 8 Stunden Sonne abbekommt (gesamte Südseite und im Osten werden die Bäume gefällt ) 
Hach, schwierig schwierig, bislang tat der 12.000l Druckfilter sein übriges, aber wenn ich 10 mal 1m Koi da rumschwimmen habe, sehe ich schwarz. Klar das der Filter nicht reicht, wenn dann untergrabe ich die Nachbarn. 

Spaß beiseite, ich komme wohl nicht drum rum einen Keller zu bauen. Schade, da ich 1. keine Ahnung von Verrohrung habe und 2. diese Aktion den Garten wieder zurück in eine Mondlandschaft verwandelt, die er Anfang des Jahres war. 

@mitch: Nicht dein Ernst?!    
Dann nehme ich doch die PVC...


----------



## mitch (16. Dez. 2015)

Hi,

einzelne EPDM Bahnen verkleben mit Spezial Kleber (Quellschweissmittel) geht aber schon.


----------



## Teich4You (16. Dez. 2015)

Keller muss nicht zwingend sein. Es gibt auch Filteranlagen die es packen würden. Ich werfe mal den Hersteller Oase ins Rennen. Teilweise verschrien, aber mein Filter tut seinen Dienst sehr gut. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass auch die größeren Boliden ihren Dienst tun. Nachteil ist und bleibt ein höherer Stromverbrauch, wenn man kein Schwerkraftsystem betreibt. Vorteil ist die einfache und saubere Installation, sowie Reinigung.


----------



## troll20 (16. Dez. 2015)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Vorteil ist die einfache und saubere Installation


Ok Schlauch an Pumpe, Pumpe ins Wasser werfen und Pumpenschlauch an Filter anschließen ist einfach, aber soviel schwerer ist der Schwerkraftfilter auch nicht beim anschließen optisch sieht es da um Welten gleich besser aus.
Was die Reinigung angeht, dass hängt ganz von deinem Vorfilter ab und ob die evtl. einen Anschluss an die Kanalisation in deinem Filterkeller hast. Dann gäbe es da noch die Möglichkeit mit einem Pumpensumpf zu arbeiten in dem ein Schmutzwasserpumpe steht. Schmutzablauf auf und wenn lehr wieder zu, fertig


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Dez. 2015)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Bedankt, das hilft schon weiter!
> 
> Da der Teich in meinem Kopf ein Oval mit 6x4m und 2m tief ohne Ecken, Kanten, Verwirrungen und Irrungen usw. darstellen soll, glaube ich dass er doch strömungsgünstig wird





Also wenn du 10 Koi halten willst, dann braucht man auch eine Filterung alá EBF, TF o.ä. 
um den Dreck aus dem System rauszubekommen..

Oder willst du erstmal mit kleinen Fischen anfangen? und dann wieder umbauen ?

Denk mal daran, 
-wenn man solche Fische halten möchte, sollte die Filter Investition schon Vergangenheit sein 



Gruß


----------



## Teich4You (16. Dez. 2015)

zAiMoN schrieb:


> Also wenn du 10 Koi halten willst, dann braucht man auch eine Filterung alá EBF, TF o.ä.
> um den Dreck aus dem System rauszubekommen..
> 
> Oder willst du erstmal mit kleinen Fischen anfangen? und dann wieder umbauen ?
> ...


EBF oder TF. So hast du doch auch nicht angefangen. Sei ehrlich.


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Dez. 2015)

habe nie behauptet es anders gemacht zu haben,

ist nur ein gut gemeinter Rat man will es nur nie hören 

Wenn man die Erfahrungen machen will ist das ja kein Problem 

Bei mir war es so:
bevor ich weiter Fische kaufe -
Wollte ich den Filter erst optimieren um mich auf das Fische kaufen konzentrieren zu können..
wenn ich bedenke das ein Fisch mehr kostet als der Filter oder ähnlich, dann habe ich ein ungutes Gefühl 

Dabei geht es nicht um unnötig viel Geld rauszuwerfen es geht um deine Koi .. Um die man sich kümmert

verstehst du es besser ?


----------



## Teich4You (16. Dez. 2015)

Habe es auch vorher verstanden. Aber man fängt nach dem Führerschein auch nicht mit nem Ferrari an.


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Dez. 2015)

man lässt seine ("teuren") Kinder auch nicht im Gartenhaus schlafen 

Schwieriges Thema , aber weniger ist mehr passt hier auch im Bezug auf den Besatz in dem man diesen gering hält aber dafür mehr Qualität pro Fisch wählt..

Also Erfahrungen machen oder gleich gut fahren?!


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Dez. 2015)

Ida17 schrieb:


> wie groß muss der Pflanzfilter sein damit man ohne weitere Technik 10-15 Koi problemlos halten kann?


Wie groß soll der Teich sein ?
Ah, 6x4x2=48m³


Ida17 schrieb:


> Mit dem zusätzlichen Nachteil, dass im Sommer der Teich mitunter mal 8 Stunden Sonne abbekommt (gesamte Südseite und im Osten werden die Bäume gefällt )


Bei so steilen Wänden sollte das kein Problem sein. Ich würde aber eine ca. 0,5 m breite Stufe rund um den Teich in einer Tiefe von 0,6 m einplanen. Als Sicherheit, wenn einer rein fällt und um Pflanzen auf dieser Stufe möglicherweise in eckigen Mörtelwannen zu setzten.

Weiterhin glaube ich das 40m³ mit einer guten Bepflanzung bei 10 Koi kein Problem sind. Meine fünf zugegeben jungen Koi in den ca. 24m³ sind mit dem Bachlauf / Pflanzenfilter gut in klaren Wasser am Schwimmen. 
In den nächsten Jahren will ich einen zweiten Teich anlegen, dann wird das Wasser durch den bestehenden Teich und einen anschließenden Bodenfilter strömen. Eine irgendwie geartete weitere Filteranlage habe ich nicht im Programm. Wenn dann vielleicht mit Luftheber und hinterlüftetem Spaltsieb sowie anschließenden Helix. Das aber erst, wenn es die Pflanzenfilter/Bachlauf/Teich Kombination nicht schafft den geplanten Teich (ca. 100m³) klar zu halten.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Dez. 2015)

zAiMoN schrieb:


> man lässt seine ("teuren") Kinder auch nicht im Gartenhaus schlafen
> 
> Schwieriges Thema , aber weniger ist mehr passt hier auch im Bezug auf den Besatz in dem man diesen gering hält aber dafür mehr Qualität pro Fisch wählt..
> 
> Also Erfahrungen machen oder gleich gut fahren?!



Das sollte jetzt auch nicht so kritisch klingen. Besatz im Rahmen halten ist wohl ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt. Was dazu kommt, ist das auch nicht jeder die sehr teuren Koi hält. Das bedeutet nicht, das man sie weniger pfleglich behandeln sollte. Dennoch bin ich immer noch fest überzeugt, dass man nicht mit einem mehrere tausend Euro teuren Filter starten muss/sollte. Teichprojekte entwickeln sich ja auch. Mit wenigen Fischen und ausreichender Filterung fängt man an und dann wird es halt über die Zeit größer und teurer in allen Belangen. Ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt ist für mich jedoch die ausreichende Vorbereitung für spätere Aufrüstungen zu schaffen.


----------



## troll20 (17. Dez. 2015)

Hallo  Flo,
Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind die preiswerteren Fische nicht ohne Grund aussortiert. Zum einen weil sie oft nicht so dolle aussehen oder aber irgendwelche körperlichen Einschränkungen aufweisen welche früher oder später zu vermehrten Gesundheitsproblemen führen


----------



## Teich4You (17. Dez. 2015)

Also haben Koi für 120,- genauso keine Lebensberechtigung wie günstige Filter, als wie Koi für 600,- und Filter für 3.000,- ?

Ich will doch nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es nicht immer alles High-End sein muss. Es hört sich hier immer oft so an, als bräuchte man das Teich-Hobby sonst gar nicht erst anfangen. Und das ist immer sehr abschreckend.


----------



## troll20 (17. Dez. 2015)

Ne Floh, nur sollte man mit einer niedrigen Preiserwartung auch eine niedrigere Qualität erwarten oder aber sich diesen Umständen mit einem geringen Besatz anpassen.


----------



## Ida17 (17. Dez. 2015)

Hey Jungs, ruhig Blut!

Ich finde man sollte alles bestmöglich in Betracht ziehen. Da ich meinen aktuellen Bestand höchstens um 3 Koi erweitern möchte und dazu den Platz fast vervierfache mit zusätzlich vielen Pflanzen, Skimmer etc. sehe ich es positiv.  Genug Garten ist vorhanden, der bisherige Filter tat gute Dienste. Da ich keine Japan Koi kaufen möchte und es toll finde sie von Klein auf zu haben, ist immer Spiel nach oben. Selbstverständlich müssen die Wasserwerte stimmen, die Fische gesund sein und die Möglichkeit gegeben sein, dass die Anlage die Fische auch verkraften kann. Ist dem nicht so, da stimme ich Totto absolut zu, wird die Filteranlage VOR dem Gau umgerüstet!  
Da meine Koi noch jung sind, der Größte mit 20cm, werde ich noch ein Momentchen zum Planen haben


----------



## Teich4You (17. Dez. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> ...nur sollte man mit einer niedrigen Preiserwartung auch eine niedrigere Qualität erwarten...


Das ist ja wohl in allen Lebenslagen so. "Niedrigere" ist aber nicht mit "schlecht", oder "nicht-ausreichend" gleichzusetzen. Verkäufer möchten einem nämlich auch immer das andrehen, was am Ende am meisten Rendite abwirft.

Es kommt wie immer auf die Kohle und die eigenen Ansprüche an. Das beste Preis-Anspruchsverhältnis festzulegen ist nicht einfach. Aber Ida hat schon einen guten Anfang gemacht. Ausreichend Gedanken machen ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Dez. 2015)

Ähm hüstel  "Den Gedanken müssen dann auch Taten folgen" nur denken bringt nicht viel , habs schon versucht , irgend wie, war die Macht nicht mit mir

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (17. Dez. 2015)

Kannst deine Reserven der Macht ja momentan im Kino wieder auffrischen gehen.


----------



## Ida17 (17. Dez. 2015)

Keine Sorge, da kommt noch wat!  meine eigentliche Frage war ja auch, ob das so mit dem Pflanzfilter hinhaut, dass der höher liegt als der Teich oder doch besser verbunden sein sollte


----------



## Ida17 (11. Jan. 2016)

Kleines Update 2016  

Wie schon in einem anderen Fred geschrieben, verschieben ich die Bebauung auf Frühjahr 2017.
Es sind noch zu viele Fragen offen, bzw. kann ich mich noch nicht ganz auf die Größe/Form festlegen.

Zurzeit durchwusel ich das Forum auf alle möglichen Beiträge, momentan hänge ich mit den Gedanken im Diskussionsbereich "Schwimmteich" fest.
Jetzt mal Hand auf's Herz: Bei einem Volumen von 44-56.000l+ Pflanzfilter (ca. 8.000l), kann man da von einem  Schwimmteich reden? Es geht nicht darum Bahnen zu ziehen bis der Arzt kommt, es geht darum anstelle von Delfinen mit Koi zu schwimmen. Klingt komisch? Is aber so  
Aber das wirft wie gesagt zich Fragen auf: Quarantäne, Wasserqualität, Stressfaktoren, Wasservolumen usw usf! 
Die Fischpopulation soll sich bei den Kubikmetern definitiv im Rahmen halten, 10 Koi nicht mehr und nicht weniger!  
Hier im Forum sind so viele hübsche Badeteich, da kommt man ins Schwärmen. Aber lassen sich die Wasserschweine überhaupt gerne aus nächster Nähe betrachten? Ich möchte gerne ehrliche Antworten, da ich bislang nicht wirklich fündig geworden bin in dieser Rubrik. Wenn es nicht passt, nicht schlimm dann wird weiter geplant


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Volumen von 44-56.000l+ Pflanzfilter (ca. 8.000l), kann man da von einem Schwimmteich reden?



Ich meine, JA, dass kann schon sagen.

Wir stehen bzw. standen das eine oder andere Mal vor gleicher Frage - Ob Koi & Schwimmteich miteinander gehen!? Ich denke, dass ist der Kern deiner Frage!? Oder!?

Die Fische ziehen sich beim Baden natürlich zurück bzw. wollen sich zurückziehen und sich verstecken. Diese Möglichkeit sollte man Ihnen aus meiner Sicht grundsätzlich einräumen und dann kommt ja in deinem Fall noch die Besatzdichte zur Teichgröße dazu. Bei Euch ist ja aller Voraussicht nach genügend Platz für Fisch & Mensch.

Wenn ich bei uns mal in den Koiteich steigen muss, machen sich die Fische erst einmal "vom Acker", aber wenn ich Ihnen den Rücken zu drehe, kommen sie doch neugierig ran. Das wurde mir zumindest von meiner besseren Hälfte so gesagt, die am Teichrand stand. Ich denke auch, dass die Fische sehr zutraulich werden können und da viele User sie auch mit Leckerli an die Handfütterung gewöhnen, könnte ich es mir dann auch ähnlich mit dem gemeinsamen Baden vorstellen.

Stressfaktoren durch das Baden kann man sicherlich nicht ausschließen, aber wenn es nicht permanent turbulent im Teich zu geht - also Springen und richtiges Toben - dann mag es evtl. gehen.

Ich würde meinen, dass es in so einem Fall evtl. von Vorteil wäre, wenn die Fische eine Art Höhle bekämen, wo sie sich definitiv ganz & gar vor dem "Eindringling" verstecken können.

Unsere Gedanken gingen dann auch dahin, dass wir so überlegt hatten, wie oft gehen wir denn tatsächlich im Gartenteich baden. Je nach Wetterlage ist es im Hochsommer sicher öfters die Woche, aber die überwiegende Zeit bleibt das "Revier" doch den Fischen überlassen.


----------



## troll20 (11. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Ida,
auch wir gehen mit den Fischlis Baden, wie so viele andere.
Koi und Goldfische kommen auch gern zum knabbern bzw kosten ob es was auf der Haut gibt.
Übermäßiges Planschen mögen sie jedoch nicht, dann sind sie ruck zuck im Seerosen bereich und die nächsten Minuten nicht mehr zu sehen.
Also solange die Fische nicht übermäßig gestresst werden und sie sich zurück ziehen können, wenn sie es nicht mögen , warum nicht.
Ist alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Jan. 2016)

Danke Euch Beiden!  



Zacky schrieb:


> Ob Koi & Schwimmteich miteinander gehen!? Ich denke, dass ist der Kern deiner Frage!? Oder!?



Ist es, da mich vor allem die Technik neben dem Stressfaktor für die Tiere interessiert. Einerseits habe ich gelesen, dass ein Schwimmteich auch ohne Technik funktionieren kann sobald er gut eingespielt ist, andererseits sind Koi nicht klein und machen viel Dreck. So wie ich mir das vorstelle, mit großem Pflanzfilter, dem Druckfilter und ebenso der eingeplanten Pflanzstufe im Teich für Seerosen etc., sollten sich die Wasserwerte sehr schön einpendeln, das aber in Kombination mit Mensch UND Fisch?! Und bringt es nicht die Biologie in diesem künstlichen Gewässer ins Wanken wenn man dort reingeht? Aus meiner Sicht sollte tatsächlich nur ab und zu sein, weder Nachbarn noch Kinder (hier: Toben, Plantschen, ganz abgesehen mal von der Gefahrenquelle an sich!) sollen es gleich als Einladung sehen, also im Grunde nur die Familie. Hört sich blöd an, ich weiß, aber bei den Nachbarsverhältnissen... "man gehe einfach so durch die Rabatten, is ja fast 'n Gemeinschaftsgarten..." 
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine 

Auf der anderen Seite, sieht auch ein Steg sehr schön aus wenn man mal die Füße reinhalten kann  

Mal eine ganz andere Frage, bevor ich es wieder vergesse: Wenn ein Teichneubau/erweiterung ansteht, wie viel Wasser sollte man aus dem alten Teich in den Neuen mit reingeben? Wäre es vom Vorteil so viel wie möglich "zwischenzulagern" damit die Fische es einfacher mit der Umgewöhnung haben?


----------



## troll20 (12. Jan. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> so viel wie möglich


----------



## Ida17 (12. Jan. 2016)

Okese, das krieg ich bestimmt hin


----------



## Ida17 (30. März 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, zur Abwechslung mal ein kleines Update!  

Langsam wird es konkreter, es wird mit Sicherheit (ca. 89 %) ein Teich für Koi und Unterwasserliebhaber!
Skizze reiche ich heute Abend nach.

Um möglichst viel Volumen auf nicht allzu großem Raum zu gewinnen, habe ich mir folgendes vorgestellt:
3 Wasserzonen mit halb integriertem Regenerationsbreich + Pflanzfilter, der gerade mein Sorgenkind ist. 
Wo und wie ich den anbauen kann weiß ich noch nicht, sicher ist nur dass er mit der jetzigen EPDM-Folie ausgestattet werden soll. Die möchte ich nämlich nur ungern wegwerfen  
Die 3 Wasserzonen teilen sich wie folgt auf: 

- 1. Flache Zone mit 4 x 1,5 x 1,2 m für Stufen, Steg, bzw. Gründelbasis für die Wasserschweine
- 2. Tiefe Zone mit 4 x 3 x 2 m zum Schwimmen für Tier und Mensch
- 3. Tiefe Zone mit 3 x 2,5 x 2,8 m zum Tauchen? Perlensuchen? Haiekuscheln? Was einem halt so beliebt  

Ohne RB und Pflanzfilter machen die Zonen bereits ca. 52m³ aus, ganz schön schön oder? 
Der RB soll nur den hinteren Bereich mit ca. 0,2-0,5 m Tiefe und 0,5m Breite beinhalten, nicht nur etwas für's Auge sondern auch als Rückzugsort für Amphibien und Insekten.
Der Pflanzfilter sollte grob umschlagen genauso breit sein wie der Teich, 1m tief und *max.* 1,5m breit. 

Mit dem Material hadere ich noch ein wenig, gerne würde ich alles aus Folie machen, einerseits um meine alte Folie wiederzuverwenden aber auch weil ich mich absolut nicht an GFK und Bodenabläufe rantraue 
Daher zwei Lösungen, entweder Kautschuk damit man den Pflanzfilter mit dem Teich verkleben kann oder diesen separat baut und PVC vom Fachman verschweißen lässt. 
Denn bevor ich mich unglücklich mache, gebe ich gern ein paar Flocken mehr aus und die Filoe ist faltenfrei verlegt  
Ist es denn ein großes Problem wenn man Koi aber keine BA hat? Ich habe keine Bedenken, dass ich einen Schlammsauger nicht bedienen könnte  

So, das jetzt erst mal wieder von mir


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2016)

Wenn es geht vielleicht den alten Teich bestehen lassen und den neuen Dran bauen.


----------



## Ida17 (30. März 2016)

Das habe ich zuerst auch geplant, aber so erreiche ich leider das Volumen nicht


----------



## tosa (30. März 2016)

Hallo ida,

Dann nimm die fachmännisch verschweißte Folie.

Bodenabläufe:
Ich hatte beide Varianten. Zuerst war alle gepumpt, hohe Stromrechnung, und auch das Wasser sah nicht gut aus. Dazu dann halt noch die sehr eingeschränkte filterauswahl. Zudem hast du nur 220v pumpen im Angebot, diese liegen dann im. Teich und sollten vor jeder Berührung des Wassers Stromlos gemacht werden, mal abgesehen von dem Bild der formschönen Schläuche aus dem Teich.

Betreffend der Koi sind diese gute futterverwerter, fressen gerne und viel, dementsprechend kommt auch hinten viel raus. Diese Hinterlassenschaften sind aber nicht förderlich für die wasserwerte, das Wohlbefinden der Tiere etc. die Pumpen im Teich neigen dazu diese Hinterlassenschaften zu häckseln, hierdurch wird es für den Filter sehr schwer diese herauszuholen.

Das ist mit einfachen Worten der Vorteil der bodenabläufe, hier werden die Hinterlassenschaften nicht gehäckselt, der Filter hat es einfacher sie dem System zu entnehmen. Dazu noch ein deutlich geringerer Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Ida17 (11. Apr. 2016)

Nabend! 

Es scheint als käme man nicht drumrum um solche BA  ich setze mich mal mit entsprechender "Literatur" auseinander, aber lieber wäre es mir wenn ich den Aufwand umgehen könnte  

Die Skizze ist weg, wahrscheinlich weggeschmissen... Scheibenkleister... 
Dafür mal ein paar Bilder von den Jungs


----------



## koile (12. Apr. 2016)

@Ida17 guten Morgen, 

an Deine Bildern erkennt man gut, dass die Natur,an Deinem Teich auch noch nicht Richtig erwacht ist.

Aber sag einmal, was ist das für eine Kugel auf Deinem Teich?

Nur Deco? Oder Technik die ich nicht kenne?


----------



## Ida17 (12. Apr. 2016)

Moin Gerd! 

Langsam aber sicher erwacht die Natur aus ihrem Tiefschlaf, dafür hätt ich jedoch näher rangehen müssen  
Die Kugel? Das ist meine Spezial-Glaskugel mit der ich hier im Forum immer mal wieder Ferndiagnosen zuverlässig stellen kann 
Ne Quatsch beiseite, das soll ein Reiherschreck sein aber ich hätte auch genauso gut ein dicke Christbaumkugel reinhängen können


----------



## jule (12. Apr. 2016)

Hallo und guten Morgen! 

Diese "Christbaumkugel" habe ich auch auf dem Teich und zumindest der Reihe scheint die "Kampffischaugen" darauf zu erkennen... er kommt nicht mehr. 

Die Qualität / Machart hat mich aber bei dem Preis auch etwas verwirrt  aber wenns hilft ist es mir egal.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Apr. 2016)

Der Preis hat mich auch erst schlucken lassen!  
bis vor kurzem hat es scheinbar noch funktioniert aber ein __ Reiher stand vor ein paar Tagen tatsächlich am Teich unbeeindruckt von dem Kügelchen


----------



## Ida17 (14. Apr. 2016)

Tach! 

Hab fix eine hübsche Skizze kreiert, die ihr nun gerne zerpflücken dürft 

Kurz zur Erklärung: 
Ich bin bereits bei 8m Länge und 4m Breite angelangt, die sich in die 3 aufgezeichneten Zonen unterteilen ( 2x4m 3x4m und noch mal 3x4m). Die Zone 1 soll mit 1,20m der Gründel- und Einstiegsbereich sein und ebenso der Teil im Teich wo Pflanzen hin sollen. 2. Zone bleibt bei 2m Tiefe genauso wie die 3. Zone mit 2.80m (wenn es denn möglich ist soweit zu graben, denn das Grundwasser ist ziemlich nah an der Oberfläche  ) 
Der Abstand links auf der Zeichnung zum Nachbarn beträgt lediglich 50cm, sollte zum Begehen reichen. 
Im tiefsten Bereich des Teiches möchte ich gerne den BA sowie den Skimmer installieren und wenn es möglich ist komplett umschalten auf Schwerkraft statt Pumpsystem. Warum den BA in die tiefste Zone? Weil ich gerne den kurzen Weg zum Pflanzfilter nutzen möchte um somit einen Kreislauf zu schaffen. Vom BA aus soll es in zwei Filtermodule (oben links mit F markiert) gehen die den direkten Kontakt mit dem PF haben der das Wasser von dort aus wieder in den Teich zurückgeführt.
Soweit die Theorie aber funktioniert das auch oder ist das ein Mammutprojekt? 

Anbei auch Bilder mit dem Gartenschlauch abgetrennten Bereich der für den Teich infrage käme


----------



## troll20 (14. Apr. 2016)

Dein Plan die Flachland zur Terrasse zu bringen ist gut um die Fische beobachten zu können. Nur wir da nicht viel wachsen bei 1,2m tiefe und wenn dann dir wieder die Sicht nehmen. 
Was mich jedoch stört ist das in den beiden flacheren Bereichen keine Durchstömung stattfindet. Das solltest du nochmal überarbeiten.


----------



## Ida17 (14. Apr. 2016)

Danke für den Tipp mit der Flachzone, also besser da noch mehr Höhenunterschiede bauen?  
Wie bekomme ich eine optimale Strömung im gesamten Teich? Doch zusätzlich die bisherige Pumpe in Kombination mit dem Filter in diesen Bereich integrieren und den BA mit dem Pflanzfilter als eigene Komponente?


----------



## Ida17 (15. Apr. 2016)

Moin! 

Was mir noch eingefallen ist: die Bodenbeschaffenheit ist wirklich einmalig, steinig, kaum Mutterboden und ab 40-50cm kann man sich überlegen ob man die Spitzhacke und ein kaputtes Kreuz in Kauf nimmt oder aber die Nachbarn kurz mit einem lauten Trompetenstoß warnt und SPRENGT! Aufgrund dessen wäre jetzt meine Fragen ob es reicht Vlies unter die Folie zu packen oder lieber zu betonieren/mauern da es sich ja um mehr oder weniger senkrechte Wände handeln wird?


----------



## koile (15. Apr. 2016)

Moin Ida, in Deinem Fall würde》 ich《 Mauern , und dann die Folie einschweißen lassen,

dann haste die blöden Falten auch weg . Also auch keine Gammelecken


----------



## Ida17 (15. Apr. 2016)

Schweißen wollte ich so oder so, sieht ja nicht gerade toll aus wenn man mit ner Klobürste versucht die Ecken zu schruppen (selbstverständlich unbenutzt!) 
Mein Züchter des Vertrauens ist zugleich auch Teichbauer, den würde ich fragen wenn es ums Schweißen geht. Lieber den Profi an sowas ranlassen, buddeln kann ich selbst. Könnte ich schon anfangen, wäre das sicherlich vorteilhafter für die Planung  was würdet ihr raten wäre besser für die Tiere: im Frühjahr oder im Spätsommer mit dem Umbau starten?


----------



## koile (15. Apr. 2016)

Aus Sicht der klein Lebewesen würde ich den Spätsommer vorziehen, •••••• Aber 

machst Du mit den Fischen ,wenn es in den Winter mit Deinem Projekt geht ?

Da ist guter Rat teuer !


----------



## Ida17 (17. Apr. 2016)

Hello!

Berechtigter Einwand Gerd! Also doch lieber im Frühjahr, sprich ab Mitte März anfangen? Allerdings wäre es was anderes wenn wir nächstes Jahr noch einmal so einen tollen Oktober bekommen. Der Bau sollte 2 Wochen auch nicht überschreiten, der Teich wird ja genau genommen nur erweitert


----------



## koile (17. Apr. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Hello!
> 
> Berechtigter Einwand Gerd! Also doch lieber im Frühjahr, sprich ab Mitte März anfangen? Allerdings wäre es was anderes wenn wir nächstes Jahr noch einmal so einen tollen Oktober bekommen. Der Bau sollte 2 Wochen auch nicht überschreiten, der Teich wird ja genau genommen nur erweitert



Ja ,wenn wir noch mal so einen Oktober bekommen.

Und 2 Wochen nicht zu überscheiten ,ist auch so eine Sache dann muss alles passen, Wetter , Helfer(,Folien Schweißer ) usw.

Aber Du/Ihr werdet das schon Rocken 

Ich Stelle mal ne Bank neben Eure Baustelle ,und nen Kasten Bier , setze mich mal gemütlich hin und Beobachte Eure Arbeit 

hab noch Platz auf der Bank, also wer will kann sich gerne zu mir Setzen


----------



## Ida17 (17. Apr. 2016)

Na klar, dann ist das nächste Teichtreffen eben im Pott und wenn alles feddich is gehn se mit allemann bei die Fiche rein


----------



## koile (17. Apr. 2016)

Na ja, im Pott ein TT wäre schon Top,meine alte Heimat


----------



## Ida17 (17. Apr. 2016)

Wo kamst denn wech?


----------



## koile (17. Apr. 2016)

aus Bochum , weiße wat ich Dich jetzt wünsche ?

noch nen schönen Sonntag, jau ey abba ma sowatt von


----------



## Ida17 (17. Apr. 2016)

Bochum, dat is umme Ecke! 
Dat wünsch ich Dich auch!


----------



## krallowa (18. Apr. 2016)

@Ida:
Wie umme Ecke, wo kommst du denn wech?
Ich wohne im feinen Castrop, is ja schon quasi Bochum,


----------



## troll20 (18. Apr. 2016)

Na das liecht ja och glei hinner Bärlin


----------



## Ida17 (18. Apr. 2016)

Moinsen!

Wech komm ich vom Dorf aus Oberhausen, nette Ecke 



troll20 schrieb:


> Na das liecht ja och glei hinner Bärlin


Ui wat fein! Bissgen fahrn musse abba schon, näch?!


----------



## krallowa (18. Apr. 2016)

Bin von morgen Abend bis Donnerstag in Leipzig, jemand aus der Nähe, der seinen Teich zeigen möchte?


----------



## Ida17 (18. Apr. 2016)

Öhm, laut Google Maps: Oberhausen - Leipzig

457km, bei gutem Wetter 4Std. 20min, A44 und A38


----------



## tosa (18. Apr. 2016)

Kannst gerne bei mir am Mittwoch vorbeikommen, sind jedoch 170km einfache Strecke....


----------



## krallowa (18. Apr. 2016)

Ok, schade aber 170km sind dann für mal kurz vorbei doch etwas zu weit da ich erst gegen 16:00 Uhr los könnte.
Ida, nach Oberhausen würde ich wenn dann direkt aus Castrop kommen.

Aber danke für die Angebote


----------



## Ida17 (18. Apr. 2016)

krallowa schrieb:


> Ida, nach Oberhausen würde ich wenn dann direkt aus Castrop kommen.



Achso, jetzt hab ichs auch gerallt


----------



## misudapi (20. Apr. 2016)

Brauchst du noch ne Bottroperin zum zuschauen.


----------



## koile (20. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Ruhrpötter !

Wenn ich das nächste mal( im ) nicht (aufem) Pott bin werde ich mal eine Rundreise starten.

Wünsche allen


----------



## Ida17 (20. Apr. 2016)

Geniale Kiste, ihr kommt alle vorbei und ich fuchtel mir einen zurecht


----------



## Ida17 (12. Mai 2016)

Es grünt so grün oder wie sacht man das so schön  

Ich präsentiere euch mal meinen zuckersüßen Neuzugang, einfach umwerfend! 
Gestatten: Pünktchen und Anton, wer jetzt wer ist kann man schlecht erkennen (und was für eine Art ebenfalls, auf dem Bild sind es die schwarz-rot-weiß gefleckten) 
Ich sitze jetzt bei Sonnenschein und Käffchen auf der Terrasse, guck auf das bunte Treiben im Teich und habe die Visionen bereits vor Augen... Hehe.


----------



## Ida17 (27. Juni 2016)

Tach Ihr Lieben! 

Es kommt wie es wohl kommen musste, ungeplant aber gewollt?! 
Man prügelt sich seit einiger Zeit die Nächte um die Ohren, wie man jetzt bitteschön den großen Teich bauen geschweige denn planen soll.
Mir wird vermutlich im nächsten Jahr (hoffentlich!) der *gesamte* Garten zur Vefügung stehen, aber eine vernünftige (sprich maßstabsgetreue) Skizzierung der Angelegenheit kann ich Euch nicht bieten, da ich den Garten leider nicht abschreiten kann (Nachbarn sind ja noch nicht wech!)   
Nun denn, ich dachte mir aber ich lasse Euch mal teilhaben an meinem Projekt des Wahnsinns, entweder Ihr verfügt über ein Talent zum Exorzieren oder nicht 
Grob umrissen und ähnlich wie bei @Greyhawk geht es tatsächlich nun um einen Schwimmteich mit meinen Koi und wenig bis gar keine Technik!
Es ist jetzt ein kompletter Neuanfang, da sich wie eben erwähnt zusätzliche Möglichkeiten eröffnet haben. 
Ob ich den Teich einschweißen lasse ist fraglich. Ich habe mir hier noch mal einige tolle Bauprojekte durchgelesen und finde die Option den Teich zu vermörteln auch nicht schlecht. Zumal man hier die schwarze Folie nicht mehr sehen würde und man statt einer Baufirma auch alles in Eigenregie führen könnte. 
Gerne würde ich so tief wie nur möglich baggern, das Problem liegt aber wie so oft am Grundwasserspiegel. Der liegt laut Aussage bei 2,60m wenn ich Glück habe, wenn nicht fängt der schon viel früher an. Angestrebt wird eine Tiefe von 2,50m damit ich auf ein gescheites Volumen komme. Auf 2m könnte ich mich zur Not auch einigen  
Auf der Skizze könnt Ihr sehen (grün gepinselt), dass ringsherum Platz wäre um eine tolle Pflanzzone zu errichten, die den Filterpart übernehmen soll. Rechts neben der Terrasse ist es auch möglich einen bepflanzten Bodenfilter in 1m Breite zu bauen. 
Was wirklich toll ist, ist dass der alte Teich bestehen bleiben darf und ich die Fische erst dann umsiedel, sobald sich der neue Teich eingefunden hat  
Also besteht keine Hektik in der Bauphase, supi! 
Sollte ich mich nicht arg verrechnet haben, steuert das Projekt auf 130.000l zu, ohne die Pflanzzone. 
Wenn Ihr mir jetzt sagt, dass das ohne Technik reicht für 10 Koi bin ich zufrieden


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ida,

das könnte beim "*ausmessen*" helfen: https://www.geoportal.nrw.de/application-geoviewer/start/index.php

musst nur dein Grundstück suchen & finden, auf der rechten Seite sind Wekzeuge zum vermessen


----------



## Ida17 (27. Juni 2016)

Tach Mitch,

danke dafür, ist echt nicht schlecht für den ersten Überblick von oben. Normalerweise schielt man ja nur von der Seite.
Also mit 10m Länge und 6-7m Breite bleibt noch genug Garten übrig


----------



## Ida17 (10. Juli 2016)

Tach allerseits!

Im Westen nichts Neues oder sagen wir mal, die Fronten sind noch ungeklärt 
Man darf nicht mit vollem Portfeu zum Teichhändler, ganz schlechte Idee... 

Das Ergebnis... 

   













Schönen Sonntag Euch allen!


----------



## Ida17 (5. Sep. 2016)

Moinsen zusammen!

Es wird amtlich, der Gartenzusammenschluss steht für Frühjahr 2017 fest  
Die "Regierung" hat wie immer nicht zugehört und weigert sich der eigenen Aussage nach "ein großer Schwimmteich kommt auf alle Fälle hin" es zuzugeben... Nun denn, dann muss* Mann* eben auf seinen Partykeller verzichten oder mit MIR den Kompromis eingehen 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich möchte kein neues Thema anfangen drum frage ich hier nach  
Wenn alles gut geht und das Grundwasser nicht urplötzlich hochkommt, werde ich den Teich 2m tief ausheben (lassen?). 
Leider ist mir ja schon beim ersten Bau die fürchterliche Bodenstruktur aufgefallen. Hart, unnachgiebig, Schotter und Schutt (Betonklötze, Backsteine, Scherben etc. ne Schatzkiste wäre nett gewesen, Fliegerbombe eher nicht so...) 
Was sagt Ihr dazu, den Teich nur mit Vlies, Folie und Mörtel auszukleiden? Kann man nahezu senkrecht vermörteln ohne das der ganze Matsch nach unten sackt? Ist es besser bzw. ratsam ab einer Tiefe von 2m auszubetonieren? Ich würde jetzt ohne große Fachkenntnisse behaupten, dass aufgrund des sehr harten Bodens allein eine Folie nicht verrutschen könnte oder das hinter diese die Erde nachgibt . Bei Sand oder Lehmboden hätte ich Bedenken, aber hier bei uns muss man ja selbst Blumenzwiebeln mit dem Spaten einbuddeln. 

Ich muss noch mal so blöd fragen, denn jeder Teich ist individuell und nicht jeder hat ja den gleichen Erdaufbau im Garten  
Vielleicht entdecke ich heute Abend noch ein paar Bilder wo noch keine Folie drin war und wo man den Untergrund sehr gut sehen kann, dann stelle ich die rein. 
Da es auch bunte Folien gibt (blau, grün, ocker usw.) wäre es natürlich weniger arbeitsintensiv, wenn man nur diese braucht, denn ich möchte unter gar keinen Umständen in einem schwarzen Loch schwimmen!  Tut mir auch leid für die Koi-Fraktion, Bodenabläufe wird es auch nicht geben...


----------



## Teich4You (5. Sep. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr dazu, den Teich nur mit Vlies, Folie und Mörtel auszukleiden? Kann man nahezu senkrecht vermörteln ohne das der ganze Matsch nach unten sackt? Ist es besser bzw. ratsam ab einer Tiefe von 2m auszubetonieren?


Folie = ja.
Mörtel auf Folie....ich glaube @ThorstenC würde es auch nicht mehr machen. 
Ich kann es mir nur vorstellen, wie anstrengend das ist.
Als Nachteil empfinde ich es, nicht mehr an die Folie heran zu kommen, fals doch mal etwas ist.
2m senkrecht? Kann man sicher hinbekommen so zu mörteln, aber ich würde es nicht machen.
Bzw. vll habe ich das auch falsch verstanden: Der Mörtel soll jetzt auf die Folie, oder unter die Folie, oder beides?
Für einen Bereich, indem man schwimmen möchte, würde es sich anbieten ein rechteckiges Becken zu mauern und den Rest vom Teich mit flachen Ufern/Regenerationszonen zu gestalten.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Vielleicht entdecke ich heute Abend noch ein paar Bilder wo noch keine Folie drin war und wo man den Untergrund sehr gut sehen kann, dann stelle ich die rein.


Eine Ferndiagnose stelle ich mir schwer vor.
Problematisch wird es, wenn wir dir etwas empfehlen, was sich in der Realität als unbrauchbar herausstellt. 
Wenn es wirklich standfest werden soll, dann den tiefen Bereich mauern. 
Ich glaube da braucht dann keiner Bedenken mehr haben. 



Ida17 schrieb:


> Tut mir auch leid für die Koi-Fraktion, Bodenabläufe wird es auch nicht geben...


Unabhängig davon, dass ich auch zur "Koifraktion" gehöre, wundere ich mich trotzdem, dass du BA ausschließt.
Eines der wichtigsten Dinge im Schwimm- und Koiteich meiner Meinung. Das erleichtert echt so vieles anderes.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Ida,

senkrechte Wände von 2 m Höhe würde ich nicht vermörteln. Das wurde zwar schon gemacht, aber ist mit großem Aufwand verbunden, und das Trägermaterial (Verbundmatte) muß bombenfest mit der Folie verklebt sein.

Ich würde den rechteckigen Schwimmbereich mit Schalsteinen mauern, Vlies drüber und die Folie faltenfrei verkleben lassen. @Rhabanus hat zum Beispiel Seinen Teichboden mit türkisfarbener Folie ausgelegt. (gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut)

Auch auf Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer würde ich nicht verzichten. Mein Schwimmteich hat auch 130 m³ aber nur eine tiefe von 1,3m

Du könntest die Leitungen für Bodenabläufe und Skimmer sowie die Rückläufe schon mit einbauen (das macht den Bock auch nicht fett) und bei Bedarf einen Filterkeller nachrüsten.

So würdest du dir alle Optionen für später offen lassen.


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2016)

Hi Ida,
es wäre doch schade wenn dir der Rand irgendwann in den Teich rutscht, mit ausmauern kannst du das Risiko ausschalten.
Auf einen Bodenablauf möchte ich auch nicht mehr verzichten (zur Zeit hab ich null Schmodder am Boden) auch wenn die Rohre nur in einem Pumpenschacht enden (erstmal )
Bei den Pumpen bitte an die 230V denken - da war doch was mit Schwimmteichen  oder gleich auf Nummer sicher gehen und einen LH einplanen


----------



## Ida17 (7. Sep. 2016)

Danke für die Antworten  



Teich4You schrieb:


> Der Mörtel soll jetzt auf die Folie, oder unter die Folie, oder beides?



Der Mörtel soll wenn auf das Vlies, was auf der Folie liegt. Jedenfalls hatte ich es so in manch Projekten gesehen, einerseits sehr schick und rutschfest und zudem kann man den Mörtel auch einfärben. Sicherlich setzt sich dort auch ein grünlicher Algenfilm ab, aber immer noch besser als fiese schwarze Folie. 

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich ein Rappel krieg wenn ich nicht weiß was unter mir im Wasser ist. Klar, im eigenen Teich weiß man schon, dass da höchstens Fische schwimmen.
Im Schwimmbad halte ich mich möglichst fern von den Gitterabläufen (besonders die unter Wasser), da setzt für einen Moment das Hirn aus. 
Klingt vielleicht ein wenig dämlich, aber ändern kann ich daran auch nichts obwohl ich so gerne schwimmen gehe  
Das Teichprojekt von @anz111 gefällt mir so unglaublich gut, daher frage ich mich ob man so etwas in Kleinversion starten kann ohne den ganzen Schnick-Schnack.



trampelkraut schrieb:


> senkrechte Wände von 2 m Höhe würde ich nicht vermörteln. Das wurde zwar schon gemacht, aber ist mit großem Aufwand verbunden, und das Trägermaterial (Verbundmatte) muß bombenfest mit der Folie verklebt sein


Gut, das ist doch schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt!  Dann muss ich mir etwas anderes überlegen, es darf nur nicht in eine Betonwüste ausarten. 



mitch schrieb:


> Bei den Pumpen bitte an die 230V denken


Wenn es möglich wäre, würde ich komplett auf Technik verzichten, da dies jedoch nicht geht bei dem "kleinen" Volumen, sind LHs eingeplant. 
Eine biologische Filterung finde ich sehr spannend, ohne Tonnen (und wenn kann man diese doch bestimmt auch eingraben oder? Soll ja Schwerkraft sein ) 

Ach herjeh... langsam verzweifel ich an diesem Vorhaben


----------



## Teich4You (7. Sep. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Ach herjeh... langsam verzweifel ich an diesem Vorhaben



Dann glieder es doch erstmal etwas auf und versuche alles nach und nach abzuhaken.

Vielleicht so und erst mal Punkt für Punkt:

1. Größe und Form festlegen. 1/3 Schwimmbereich - 2/3 Regenerationszone
2. Art der Ausführung festlegen (Folie, Vlies+Mörtel)
3. Technik besprechen
4. Kosten und Budget prüfen
4.1 Zu teuer? Optimieren und bei 1 wieder anfangen 
5. Zeitplanung (Eigenleistung/Fremdfirma)


6. Los geht´s


----------



## Ida17 (7. Sep. 2016)

So viele Zeichungen wie ich schon zerknüllt habe, aber da muss ich Dir nichts sagen mit Deiner Baustelle die ich stets weiterverfolge  
Es steht fest, dass der Garten ab Frühjahr 2017 unter meiner Kontrolle steht, viel rüberlinsen zu den Nachbarn kann ich allerdings noch nicht... dieses Geo-Portal von @mitch war schon kühl, danke noch mal dafür  
Der Teich soll defintiv an der Terasse sein, oval und die Minimalmaße 5m Breite, 8m Länge. 
Das kann man schon gut abschätzen, da mein jetziger Teich exakt 5m lang ist und mit Bachlauf 8m. Die Größe ist demnach kein Problem.



Teich4You schrieb:


> 6. Los geht´s


Der Spaten lockt mit seinen Rufen...


----------



## Teich4You (7. Sep. 2016)

Na dann zeig doch mal ein paar Entwürfe, oder erzähl mal was dich daran gestört hat.

Edit:
Eine krumme Skizze
So in entwa?


----------



## Ida17 (7. Sep. 2016)

Nette Zeichnung, entspricht sogar in etwa meiner Vorstellung 
Die letzte Zeichnung ist glaube ich eine Seite vorher von diesem Fred. Das ist bislang der Stand, aber da muss ich wahrscheinlich doch wieder zurückrudern.
Ist schlicht zu eckig und es gibt ein Problem mit dem doofen Kirschbaum, der muss weg. Der Baum ist hässlich gewachsen, außerdem wirft er Blätter in den Teich 

Meine Überlegung war den Teich bis zur Terrasse, 4x4m, zu führen und diese dann mit Bankirai zu erweitern. Das hieße es müssen Pfeiler in den Teich gebaut werden, damit die Konstruktion "frei" über dem Wasser steht. Aber das erscheint mir ein Mordsaufwand zu sein, obwohl es sicherlich toll aussähe


----------



## Hanseat (7. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Ida,

wenn du eine Holzplattform ohne Pfeiler "frei" über dem Wasser haben möchtest, wäre vielleicht eine Brücke über Eck eine Möglichkeit. Also ein Dreieck aus Holz, dass an zwei Seiten aufliegt und dessen längste Seite über dem Wasser liegt. Irgendwo im Forum hab ich das schonmal gesehen.

Ich wollte mir den Aufwand mit Pfeilern auch sparen und habe nun eine kleine Holzplattform, die komplett auf dem Ufer aufliegt. Allerdings endet die Folie unterhalb dieser Plattform. Die äußerste Unterkonstruktion liegt also im Wasser. Dadurch ist das Ufer nicht so deutlich zu sehen, hier ein Foto:
Medium 31125 anzeigen
Gruß,
        Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (8. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Carsten, 

das ist eine tolle Idee, ich werde mich mal an einen erneuten Entwurf versuchen, denn diese Holzkonstruktion ist durchaus realisierbar! Es formt sich gerade was in der Birne


----------



## Erin (8. Sep. 2016)

Meine Güte....da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen  Sehr lustig...der geplante Teich wird von Seite zu Seite größer, bin sehr gespannt wie groß er dann letztendlich gebaut wird 
Wenn du viel Garten zur Verfügung hast würde ich schon 10m Länge einplanen und dafür lieber noch Flachzonen integrieren 
Und Holzsteg plane ich auch noch, da habe ich eine Konstruktion über Eck, kann ich dir mal schicken, wenn du magst.


----------



## Ida17 (8. Sep. 2016)

Ja gerne, immer her damit


----------



## Erin (9. Sep. 2016)

Such ich dir am Wochenende raus


----------



## Erin (13. Sep. 2016)

Moin Ida,

nicht dass du denkst, ich hätte dich vergessen, aber ich habe die Teichgeschichten natürlich mal wieder so gut weggepackt, dass ich sie nicht auf Anhieb finde...typisch! Gucke aber weiter, irgendwo muss es ja sein


----------



## Ida17 (13. Sep. 2016)

Nabend!

Matte nix, ich komme gerade selber nicht dazu mal den Bleistift zu schwingen


----------



## Erin (13. Sep. 2016)

Na dann können wir uns die Hand reichen....wird auch wieder anders


----------



## Ida17 (11. Jan. 2017)

Zurück mit einem Update ins neue Jahr!

Meine Teichplanung schreitet voran, in 3 Wochen (wenn's bis dahin nicht wieder gefriert) werde ich mal den Gartenschlauch auslegen und den neuen Platz in Augenschein nehmen. Ob der Teich dieses Jahr jedoch gebuddelt wird steht leider in den Sternen, sehr wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr. Da wären ja noch diverse andere "wichtigere" Dinge wie Feuerstelle, Partykeller, Pavillon etc. zu zaubern... nicht meine Pläne, aber ich bin ja kompromissbereit 
Aber nicht verzagen, es nimmt Gestalt an. Meine Überlegung ist es den Teich so unkompliziert wie möglich zu erstellen, sprich ich gebe lieber das Geld für eine gescheite Folie aus anstelle da viel mit Mörtel oder Beton zu arbeiten. (Meinen Teich führe ich lieber in Eigenregie, da bin ich etwas sturköpfig)
Bei meinen jüngsten Entdeckungen bin ich auf diese Folie gestoßen, die ich sehr ansprechend finde:
http://www.teichfolie-schumacher.de/referenzen/teichfolie-sand.htm
Der Teich wird jetzt nicht ganz so groß, ca. 9x5m inklusive Regenrationszone behalte ich erst mal bei mit einem Zusatzbereich, der in der anhängenden Skizze zu sehen ist 

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem Folienlieferant gemacht und wen kann man bezüglich Folienschweißen heranziehen?
Wäre es auch denkbar lediglich 1,0mm zu nehmen oder ist 1,5mm schon besser bei hartem Untergrund + Vlies?
Die Belastung der Folie ist eher relativ, da die Tiefe 2m betragen wird und es kein reiner Badeteich werden soll (Hunde gehen übrigens auch nicht schwimmen).

Ich danke Euch schon mal, wäre echt schön wenn die Folie was taugt, dann fehlt nämlich nur noch die genaue Startzeit und die entgültige Größe 

PS: ich weiß nicht wie man das Dokument drehen konnte


----------



## Ida17 (23. Feb. 2017)

Tach,

damit man jetzt mal eine ungefähre Vorstellung der ganzen Proportionen bekommt.
Zugegeben, auf dem Bild habe ich jetzt nur 8x4m eingezeichnet, aber da kann man getrost auch die angekündigten 9x5m draus machen. Hatte ich gerade nicht mehr auf dem Schirm 
Meinen Vizekanzler bearbeite ich, nein sagen wir nerve ich seit Wintereinbruch damit den Teichbau doch noch dieses Jahr zu starten, damit er zum Anfang der Badesaison steht. Drückt mir mal die Daumen, der Garten sieht doch grad eh besch...eiden aus


----------



## troll20 (23. Feb. 2017)

Einfach schon mal ein paar Spaten und ein Kasten Bier sowie ein Paket Grillfleisch hinstellen, als Motivationshilfe


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Feb. 2017)

Dann habt ihr 2 kleine Teich im Garten- warum nicht gleich etwas nach links erweitern und einen großen Teich bauen?

Mehr Volumen, mehr Schwimmfläche für alle und dann gleich bis an die Terrasse ranbauen.


----------



## Ida17 (23. Feb. 2017)

Das mit dem mehr nach links würde noch ein Stück gehen, aber verbinden wollte ich die Teiche erst mal nicht. Der Aufwand dafür ist eindeutig zu hoch, die Tiere müssten alle raus nebst Pflanzen und Folie, denn die ist aus EPDM und die neue soll farbige PVC sein. Direkt an die Terrasse geht nur als Hochteich. Das wäre an sich schick, denn somit umgehe ich das drückende Grundwasser, aber ob das zum Rest des Gartens passt...  mehr in den hinteren Teil des Gartens kann ich nicht bauen, es kommt noch ein Komposter und ein Hochbeet sowie zwei Obstbäume hinzu.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Feb. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Ida,
> 
> das könnte beim "*ausmessen*" helfen: https://www.geoportal.nrw.de/application-geoviewer/start/index.php


https://www.tim-online.nrw.de/tim-online/initParams.do?role=default ist da besser finde ich. Da gibt es auch einfachere Auswahlmöglichleiten.
Tim-online Starten.
Dann auf Gemeinde Straße Hausnummer Eingeben und schon ist man da.
und ggf Luftbild harken setzen.


----------

